# Newbie, GP referred us to Jessops, Sheffield with male fertility problem. Questi



## colesygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi

I am all new to this so just looking for advice and support, esp if you have gone through Jessops, Sheffield.

We have been referred by our GP (after having my Day 21 bloods - normal, and hubby having 2 SA - both with (from memory) 10 million count, and low mobility and morphology).

Had our first appointment at Jessops Gynaecology / Infertility clinic with nurse today. She just talked through both our histories and booked me in for my Day 2 bloods and an inter-vaginal ultrasound and hubby for another SA. Basically said our option were either IUI or IVF depending on hubbys SA. Also depending on hubbys SA i may have to have the blue dye thing. The nurse said we would get an appointment with Dr Skull to discuss results and next steps / treatments. Waiting list are looking at 3-4 months with Dr Skull just to discuss results.....then the n urse said if we get referred for treatment at ACU Jessops we are looking at another 18 weeks.............

Just wondering if there is anyone out there who has been through a similar thing at \Jessops and could answer questions etc...as I feel totally overwhelmed! Thanks x x x x


----------



## kirsty5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi colesygirl

There's a jessops thread love and there's loads of us on it. On my phone at the mo so can't post the link but put jessops in to search box and you should find us. Its jessops ttc. 

They always give you the 18 wk timeline but in reality you'll probably get going before then. Repost your questions on the thread love and we'll welcome you with open arms!!

Kirsty x


----------



## colesygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahhhh thanks hun....just a relief to know we are not alone! xxx I will try and find it xxx


----------



## kirsty5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Definitely not alone love - 3 newbies have joined in last week alone! Wish so many of us weren't in this boat but loads of the ladies have had iui's so can offer lots of advice. Hope to see you soon! X


----------



## colesygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

I think i have found the right one is it 'Jessops Assisted Conception TTC - Part 9'?

Thank you and hope your dreams come true soon x x x


----------



## kirsty5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just checked and you've found us! I've actually just got my bfp but too scared to change my signature yet!!! Catch up with you on the other thread love. X


----------



## colesygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Oooh that sounds good but I am so new dont know what all the abbreviations mean? x x x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF colesygirl ! There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

I'm glad you have been introduced to the Jessops thread already  Here are some other links I think you may find helpful...

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

Take a minute to look at our Site guidelines
click here

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here
Chat room: click here
Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------

